# Regarding Rex



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2007)

I first got this idea from a thread we had acouple of years ago called "Flemish Fever" where folks shared photos ofthe flemish on the board...

I'm going to be trying to start threads for different breeds of rabbits so everyone can share who has that certain breed.

Here's the thread for:

*Standard and Mini Rex*


----------



## m.e. (Apr 27, 2007)

You know, of course, that Rex means 'king'...

[align=center]

























[/align]


----------



## Pipp (Apr 28, 2007)

Sugar (a not-so-mini-Rex) and her mini-mom, Sekura 






And of course my baby Dill... :inlove:

(shhhh... he doesn't know he's a mini-rex... or a rabbit for that matter). 



sas


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Apr 28, 2007)

Freckle:























Jessi


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 28, 2007)

Coco


----------



## MicksMom (Apr 28, 2007)

Shaker


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 28, 2007)

Beautiful rex's and mini's everyone! Here is my Angel, she's a mini with a nice butt skirt...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 29, 2007)

heres my guy when i first got himabout a year and a half ago. ya havent updated any photos of him on my laptop ooops...


----------



## Pipp (Apr 29, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:*


> Beautiful rex's and mini's everyone! Here is myAngel, she's a mini with a nice butt skirt...


:dunno



(Oh, and Chey, can you make you boootiful pics a bit smaller?)



sas


----------



## India (Apr 29, 2007)

Here are my Rex Rabbits.

Coco, she is a Mini Rex






Dylan, my beautiful Blue Rex, who sadly passed away.






I also have another Blue Rex, Archie, he is 16 weeks old. A Black Rex,Noah, he is 8 weeks old, and I have a Blue/Opal Rex, Wendy,she is 8 weeks old. 

Photos to follow soon.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm sure some will remember Berri, my beautiful black rex who left us in February


----------



## Becknutt (Apr 30, 2007)

Everyone's babies are soo cute! I expesually love Coco's coloring. :inlove:

Here's Floppy


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2007)

heres an update on what rusty looks like now. cant get any fresher pictures took them 5 minutes ago! lol


----------



## flowerpower (May 1, 2007)

Here is Flower, we just got her onSunday. Has anyone seen Calico on a Rex? Anyoneknow what the official color is called? As far as I know, sheis a standard Rex.

Sorry for the poor quality. I need to enter this century and buy a digital camera other than my cell phone.


----------



## MicksMom (May 1, 2007)

*flowerpower wrote:*


> ...Has anyone seen Calico on a Rex? Anyone knowwhat the official color is called?...


Pretty bunny! That color is called Tri. Shaker has a lot of tris on his mother's side.


----------



## AstroBoy (May 1, 2007)

Thisis when i first got Kupo (top), this is himnow(bottom)!


----------



## flowerpower (May 2, 2007)

The colors seemed to change in the before andafter pictures. Is that normal? Does that mean myFlower may lose her colors?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 4, 2007)

My beautiful rexes, Ruby
















And Millie











*



*


----------



## Jenson (May 4, 2007)

I love my Rex babies (that includes the adults, hehe).


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 7, 2007)

Ok, last time I copied the actual pic fromanother location on here-that didn't work. So here isAngel,my mini rex.


----------



## binkies (Jun 27, 2007)

Phillip wants some more screen time!


----------



## jedichef222 (Jul 8, 2007)

Here are some pictures of *Nutmeg* (a chocolate agouti doe) and *Copine* (a tri doe). 




















* edited to try and get pictures to show up. don't know why some of them disappeared! 

* edit: I made a slideshow with more photos: http://tinyurl.com/yuw69c


----------



## binkies (Jul 8, 2007)

They are beautiful! 

I don't know if it is just me or not, but the first 3 pictures are a red x.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 8, 2007)

Here is a real dumb question, is their such a thing as a Lop Eared Rex? 

Susanonder:


----------



## jedichef222 (Jul 9, 2007)

Susan,

Here's a thread that discusses  lop/rex mixes. I wouldn't have known myself if I hadn't happened to come across that discussion.


----------



## doodle (Jul 12, 2007)

Do Rexominos count? :biggrin2:

Tumble is half standard Rex and half Palomino.


----------



## binkies (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh wow! I'm in LOOOOOVE! Off to go plan my trip to Arkansas to bunnynap now!


----------



## doodle (Jul 12, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> Oh wow! I'm in LOOOOOVE! Off to go plan my trip to Arkansas to bunnynap now!



Come on out to Arkansas. I have a bunny for you! But it's NOT my Tumble bunny.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Here is a real dumb question, is their such a thing as a Lop Eared Rex?
> 
> Susanonder:



Yes, there is a breed called the Velveteen Lop, which has come from crossing rexes and English lops. They are stunning and I really want one! You can see some here 

And there is a picture on on in this thread from a member http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15490&forum_id=6


----------



## amberelizabeth (Jul 14, 2007)

is there such thing as a lop w/ rex fur? haha i absolutely LOVE the fur on a rex, but i'm a sucker for those loppy ears!


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's Scone MacBunny. He's a large opal mini-Rex, or maybe a small opal Rex, who knows?

Scone in his favorite perch, a canvas director's chair. 





On the couch, reading a magazine:





Craisin!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

I LOVE Scone! He's adorable!

Here's my Bo!


----------



## Becknutt (Oct 30, 2007)

They could be twins!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 30, 2007)

Bo's actually a Castor, but they are very close aren't they?!


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 30, 2007)

Castor and opal can be pretty close - as I understand it, the main difference is the color of the outermost band on the hair. Castor's brown, opal's grey. Scone can look greyish or brownish, depending on the light, and his fur kind of shades between grey and tan over his body, too.


----------



## ChompersMom (Oct 30, 2007)

You guys are making me fall in love with rex's! :inlove:

They're all such beautiful buns!

I am going to be so dangerous when I have my own house....:thud:


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 30, 2007)

*ChompersMom wrote: *


> You guys are making me fall in love with rex's! They're all such beautiful buns!


Rexes are all personality, wrapped in the softest fur imaginable.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 31, 2007)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *ChompersMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You guys are making me fall in love with rex's! They're all such beautiful buns!
> ...



Yep, that's right!

Bo's outter most hair can actually turn nearly black on the back. It gets a dark brown to pumpkin color behind his ears. He changes with the weather! LOL! 

Yes, tho, they are so close in color.

He's definitely a mini-rex - got him from an ARBA judge/breeder.I love him to pieces!


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 31, 2007)

My foster bun I had that I named Queen Velveteen was either a large mini-rex or a small rex. She was a beautiful broken opal color...

Rexes were my first breed and will always hold a special place in my heart. I couldn't believe the color and texture of the first opal rex I saw. It was silver! Lol. I definitely agree with them having lots of personality. My other buns are mellow compared to my rexes. Lol.


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 31, 2007)

And of course, there is my most special girl Wiggles.Wiggles is a broken castor mini-rex. I have adored her from the moment I saw her. This poor girl has been on the brink of death too many times for my comfort but we pull through together, time and time again. 

Wiggles could make anyone fall in love with rabbits. I sure am glad vets like her as much as i do, because it always help them work harder to save her. To think she was once abused and neglected when she was only 2 months old... :soapbox

We have been through tons together. I could never leave her. There's no bunny that could ever replace my baby girl.

Just look at her eyes and tell me you wouldn't do everything humanly possible to make her happy...:inlove:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 31, 2007)

My dream bunny is a rex:inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 31, 2007)

:inlove:


----------



## jam224 (Nov 3, 2007)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> Rexes are all personality, wrapped in the softest fur imaginable.


I couldn't agree more! :biggrin2:

This house is ruled by two "larger" Mini Rexes. Bender and Lily are both about 3.5 years old and they're both slightly under the 6 lbs. mark.

One of the first pics we took of Bender (blue buck), now almost two years ago:






Always the friendly fellow, Bender will stick out his nose for pets:





And he's quite proud to be part of an Air Force family:





Another very early-on picture, of Lily (broken black doe), looking like the queen of the manor:





Also, quite affectionate, always willing to say hello for pets (love those pink lips!):





A great photo of her beautiful spots:





For the most part, Bender is more mellow and Lilyis the curious and adventurous one. But they're both really sweet and LOVE being petted! Yup, these two have*a lot* of personality for <6 lbs., but it keeps life interesting and is great for a good laugh!


----------



## jedichef222 (Dec 30, 2007)

Since it's been a while since I've posted pictures..... 


(slide show with more pictures here)


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a couple mini-rexes now, too! I never expected to have mini-rexes...but I fell in love at first glance...so, here they are!

Emily and her Cuddles











Me and my little bitty Velveteen boy











He's only comfortable right now with me holding him...but I'm sure he'll warm up to running around soon.


----------

